# Lap Fulguration of Endometriosis of Cul-de-sac



## tlm5506 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello.
I need help with a CPT code for a laparoscopic fulguration of endometriosis of the cul-de-sac. I believe....correct me if I'm wrong....that the cul-de-sac is part of the uterus. I was going to go with 58662, but that code doesn't mention the uterus. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 23, 2014)

58662 is correct


----------



## tlm5506 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you.


----------

